# Hi from Brampton!



## lark3800

Hello all!

I'm a former BC resident (and member of bcaquaria!) who came out to Ontario about six months ago with a handful of bristlenose plecos and a sad and empty 120 gallon tank.

Said tank got set up today and now it's time for the fun stuff -- planting and picking out new residents! It's most likely going to be the same sort of community tank I had before, planted with low light plants, angelfish, and various and assorted community fish.

Glad to be here and glad to be far enough in the unpacking process to set up a fish tank again!


----------



## UnderTheSea

Welcome to Ontario and GTAA


----------



## Joeee

Oh yay, a fellow Bramptoner. I also live in Brampton, let me give you a brief overview of the closest fish stores.

Big Al's Brampton:
- Overpriced
- Has "in-store trade-ins", basically a livestock trade in. They'll buy your fish from you for a third of the store price (in store credit), as long as it's not sick or dying. It sort of makes up for the $5 Apple Snails.
- Lots of tanks, they had this $10,000 that you could literally swim in a few weeks ago.

PetSmart Brampton:
- Average PetSmart, the cleanliness of their tanks are average

PetSmart Mississauga:
-A few knowledgeable sales associates, if you go on the weekends, look for a man named Daryl, he'll be able to help you
- 

PJ Pets (Square One):
- I've only been there once, they had some low quality flowerhorns and some freshwater puffers (I never knew those exist)
- Snakes in the reptile section (pretty hard to find in stores in Brampton)
- Tanks seem cleaner than PetSmart's, and the fish also seem healthier

A bit further stores; if you're going to visit one of them, you might as well visit all of them, as they are rather close by (Big Al's Mississauga is literally 50m from Dragon Aquarium)

Big Al's Mississauga:
- A few horrible sales associates, one of them told me to dose my tank with copper in my shrimp breeder tank. 
- There's actually 2 sections of Freshwater, I find the place a bit unorganized as they have a few freshwater tanks of fish and then a random saltwater one
- Plants aren't that healthy a few weeks after they were delivered, but there are a lot of plants.

Dragon Aquarium:
- Lots of Flowerhorns and some piranhas
- Will buy fish from local breeders, but they pay next to nothing
- Have very little knowledge of shrimp
- Sales associates know very little, they can only catch fish in nets (sort of)
- One of the sale's associates dropped some cardinal tetras on the floor and tried to sell them to a couple.
- I don't know much about saltwater aquaria, but their coral tanks were rather dirty.
- Cramped
- I heard they sell cherry blossom trees in May.

Aquatic Kingdom:
- Large store, huge selection of fish (both fresh and salt water)
- Mixed reviews, I've heard both good and bad reviews of this store
- They have a $5 clearance bin of items, there's a lot of wood there that's a bit large for $5
- Cheap freshwater plants
- Good prices


----------



## lark3800

Thanks Under the Sea!

And thank you very much Joeeee! That's a great list. I knew of the Petsmart in Brampton and the Big Al's, but hadn't ventured forth into Mississauga yet. I'll definitely go check those out when I get a chance.

Thanks again!


----------



## Ciddian

Hiya and welcome!!!


----------



## blueggreen

Hi welcome!
If you are up to it there is a fish show and auction in Ajax on the 11th ,you could pick up some cool stuff there.There is info on it on this forum.


----------



## qiaable

welcome, buddy...
look forward to the trades as well....lol


----------



## Fish_Man

Allo and welcome!


----------

